# Vermeer 505 super I bales too tight



## Toxicbubbles (Oct 2, 2016)

Recently purchased the above unit. It has hydraulic cylinders to control bale tightness. I need to know how to decrease the pressure and to what setting. No manual came with machine.

Baling with an old 5000 Ford. After about 1.5 of bale is created, it pulls the tractor down hard and the pressure reading on gauge on baler pegs out. Bales are ridiculously tight. I have been using a 505 super II for years with no trouble from tractor. It has the dual springs though for tension. I


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Ht

I will guess Vermeer baler has a hyd pressure control valve that can be adjusted to lower pressure. If you contact Vermeer in Pella,Ia they will send you a free operators & parts manual for your baler..


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I ran this same baler for quite a while. There is an adjustment for pressure on the right side of baler near the front under twine box. Turn clockwise for more pressure or counter clockwise for less. There should be a 1000 psi gauge just in front of this adjustment knob, I normally ran 800-900 psi. This would make really tight bales but wouldn't pull the tractor down. Smallest tractor used was 70 pto hp.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

You can go to MYVermeer.com and register your machine and get the manuals online if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Toxicbubbles (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks to all for reply. I'll give the regulator a try. Is it normal for the gauge to slowly start climbing when beginning a bale and once I reach about 1.5-2 ft it climbs almost immediately to 1000 plus? When I am putting the twine on, the pressure shows a steady 900 ish and then slowly goes down as a finish wrapping.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Toxicbubbles said:


> Thanks to all for reply. I'll give the regulator a try. Is it normal for the gauge to slowly start climbing when beginning a bale and once I reach about 1.5-2 ft it climbs almost immediately to 1000 plus? When I am putting the twine on, the pressure shows a steady 900 ish and then slowly goes down as a finish wrapping.


I've never run a SI but sounds similar to my SM.The SM has a gauge with colors instead of PSI.Mine is set so it spikes at red line as soon as the bale core is formed and stays there until u stop to put net on and it drops slightly then,maybe 5% on the gauge.But once it drops to that it holds steady until I eject the bale.I don't think your pressure should keep dropping,so I'm thinking you may have a leak in the pressure valve.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

On a low hp tractor the number one thing to do is get a set of restrictor plates, part number 82365001. For dry hay, you only need one in. Only use this in dry hay if you need hp reduction. The bale will be a bit shaggy on that side but it will cut your hp needs in half. It is mainly used for wet hay.

Other than that, turn the pressure back on the knob right in front of the twine box. The pressure is going to drop a bit as the bale continues to compact. If it is dropping to nearly zero, you may have a leak in the valve o-ring or cylinder packing.


----------



## Ironpeddler (Aug 20, 2011)

E220 said:


> On a low hp tractor the number one thing to do is get a set of restrictor plates, part number 82365001. For dry hay, you only need one in. Only use this in dry hay if you need hp reduction. The bale will be a bit shaggy on that side but it will cut your hp needs in half. It is mainly used for wet hay.
> 
> Other than that, turn the pressure back on the knob right in front of the twine box. The pressure is going to drop a bit as the bale continues to compact. If it is dropping to nearly zero, you may have a leak in the valve o-ring or cylinder packing.


I have known the Beidlers for over 25 years & he's spot on. Also there were 2 different hydraulic kits one was called Hydraulic assist and one was called Hydraulic tension. The main difference was the relief pressure.


----------

